# Far Out Parts



## vwlos (Feb 11, 2005)

Does anyone know where you can buy window rubber for MK1's?


----------



## tditork (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Far Out Parts (vwlos)*

Mk1 Autohaus on Ebay is the only one I know of right now. Good luck


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Which windows?


----------



## vwlos (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (spasticone)*

I'm looking for the rear window seal for a MK1 jetta, also the rear door quarter window seals. I don't think the dude on eBay can get these two items


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwlos)*

Try the dealer. I got 99% of my Rabbit seals from there.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (super 74)*

the stealer ship


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

Wow, didn't see that witty comment coming.


----------



## vwlos (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (super 74)*

Well, I just contacted my friendly neighborhood dealership...and after they checked their computer, they told me the 2 seals I'm looking for are no longer available ANYWHERE in the US or Canada???? If anyone knows for a fact that their local dealership can get the rear window seal (without chrome molding) and the back door "quarter" window seals...please let me know. If someone finds these for me, I'll make it worth your while. IM me if you can find them...we'll talk! Here's your chance to make some free $$$$


----------



## gtipaducahky (Feb 14, 2007)

try http://www.rabbitparts.com


----------



## dball (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone have luck using JC whitney univeral seals, outer window scrapers especially???
Mk1 has all the seals, but it's not cheap!!!Ouch!


----------

